# Useful Phrases for the Dojo



## Seizan (Dec 1, 2012)

Common phrases used during training in many dojo around the world.

May I suggest these be translated into your native language and used as needed...?

Dont worry, its just a broken arm.
Dont worry, you will walk again.
Its just dislocated; get back to practice.
Ignore that crunching sound and punch again.
Dont be squeamish, its just an eye.
Come here; I can fix that.
A good doctor can fix that.
I think a good doctor can fix that.
No doctor can fix that; get back to practice.
Keep punching; you have another hand. 
The bone shouldnt stick out like that, what did you do wrong?
Speak clearly, dont making gurgling sounds.
It isnt as bad as if feels or looks or smells.
You should have conditioned that before todays training.
Calm down, I cant understand what youre screaming.
Be sure to take all your digits when you leave. 
Dont attract attention just because it hurts.
See?  Your fingers can bend at that angle.
If you put that on ice, it can be sewn on again later.
One eye should be OK tomorrow.
You make such an interesting sound when I do that.
Where is your shoulder?
The blade was not sharp, your fingers were too soft.
If your hand gets chopped off, remember -- you still have two sharp pointy bones to stick in his eyes...
You should replace those body fluids when you get home.
You were supposed to land on your feet. 

And -- my favorite:

I told you that would get squashed.


----------



## Sukerkin (Dec 1, 2012)

:chuckles:

Personal favourites from the above are:

Speak clearly, don&#8217;t making gurgling sounds.

And, because I practise a sword art:

Be sure to take all your digits when you leave.

:lol:


----------



## Shkat (Apr 1, 2013)

hahahhaha really its very funny but true in all sense. But i think these are techniques to strong the human body while dojo learning. Here i must a one thing that you have a great mind which observe these little things in Dojo.


----------



## donald1 (Aug 29, 2013)

In class we were going over kumite forms and one had a wrist pull, all a sudden herself complaining it hurts and the teacher said let me get the other side to even it up and the other student was like.,  no thank you sir its all better now!


----------



## Takai (Aug 29, 2013)

donald1 said:


> In class we were going over kumite forms and one had a wrist pull, all a sudden herself complaining it hurts and the teacher said let me get the other side to even it up and the other student was like.,  no thank you sir its all better now!



Sounds like my Sifu. He hates to hear the word "Sorry" in his classes. It goes something a little like this... 

If you strike someone obviously they didn't do what they were supposed to do. So, why should you be apologizing for that? Now get back to training.


----------



## Mauthos (Aug 30, 2013)

I was always told never to apologise whilst training and now it is a little bit of a bug bear with me when teaching. I have a couple of students who constantly apologise when they hit someone and trying to get them to stop is harder than actually teaching them their stuff.  Grrr.


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 30, 2013)

Altho' this is all comedy I do have to say that in the real world a little polite apology never goes amiss when people are training and things go awry. That's especially so when you have a senior with a non-senior, for the more experienced have a duty to be in control of proceedings so that untoward things do not happen (but obviously they do as sparring is a messy, organic, business).


----------



## Dirty Dog (Aug 30, 2013)

My own personal favorite...

Don't hurt each other. It's my day off.


----------



## Takai (Aug 30, 2013)

Sukerkin said:


> Altho' this is all comedy I do have to say that in the real world a little polite apology never goes amiss when people are training and things go awry. That's especially so when you have a senior with a non-senior, for the more experienced have a duty to be in control of proceedings so that untoward things do not happen (but obviously they do as sparring is a messy, organic, business).



I see the point that you are trying to make. While I don't disagree I also don't fully agree. When I train I expect to pressured. As the senior student it is my responsibility to help Sifu pass on the knowledge to the younger students. 

Another analogy he uses with the junior students is, "when you engage a senior in any drill you should feel like you are fighting for your life. Utilize any technique that you canto survive." This certainly doesn't give me free range to pummel them into the ground (Sifu would certainly have issues with that) but, it forces them to work hard on their own skill set. If the get a good hit in then they are doing what they should be doing....Trying to hit me. At the same time I show them where their "holes" are by doing them same.

The short of it is everyone gets hit at some point in time. The sooner we get a junior used to it the easier it becomes for them to absorb the material. In the real world, they are going to hit and get hit. We just get them used to it and don't want to apologize to them for that.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Aug 30, 2013)

Takai said:


> I see the point that you are trying to make. While I don't disagree I also don't fully agree. When I train I expect to pressured. As the senior student it is my responsibility to help Sifu pass on the knowledge to the younger students.
> 
> Another analogy he uses with the junior students is, "when you engage a senior in any drill you should feel like you are fighting for your life. Utilize any technique that you canto survive." This certainly doesn't give me free range to pummel them into the ground (Sifu would certainly have issues with that) but, it forces them to work hard on their own skill set. If the get a good hit in then they are doing what they should be doing....Trying to hit me. At the same time I show them where their "holes" are by doing them same.
> 
> The short of it is everyone gets hit at some point in time. The sooner we get a junior used to it the easier it becomes for them to absorb the material. In the real world, they are going to hit and get hit. We just get them used to it and don't want to apologize to them for that.



Not all sparring or drills are the same. If I land a shot that isn't within the ruleset being used, then that's something I ought to apologize for. Especially if I'm supposed to be teaching. Similarly, if the drill is being done with light or medium contact and I nail them with excessive force, I ought to apologize.


----------



## rlobrecht (Aug 31, 2013)

Dirty Dog said:


> Not all sparring or drills are the same. If I land a shot that isn't within the ruleset being used, then that's something I ought to apologize for. Especially if I'm supposed to be teaching. Similarly, if the drill is being done with light or medium contact and I nail them with excessive force, I ought to apologize.



I agree completely. These are your friends, and if you make a mistake, you should apologize for it.


----------

